# Gross! Baby Bellies!



## adamwilliamking (Jun 5, 2009)

Again, do not consider my work to be professional, but would love some C and C from some professionals..


----------



## blash (Jun 5, 2009)

Is that a heart-shaped watermark in the lower-right? If part of the final work (and not just anti-theft for the forum), get rid of it. The hand arrangement is heart enough.

Otherwise, nicely done. From a technical perspective, the robes are slightly underexposed and some of the skin's a little hot, but the over and under exposure works pretty well so I'm not sure I'd take whatever a reshoot produced. You may want to put some makeup on the belly, around the belly button and the mole above the hands.

Conceptually, I like it... a lot. One of those strong message photographs that doesn't need a face or words to voice it.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 7, 2009)

blash said:


> Is that a heart-shaped watermark in the lower-right? If part of the final work (and not just anti-theft for the forum), get rid of it. The hand arrangement is heart enough.
> 
> Otherwise, nicely done. From a technical perspective, the robes are slightly underexposed and some of the skin's a little hot, but the over and under exposure works pretty well so I'm not sure I'd take whatever a reshoot produced. You may want to put some makeup on the belly, around the belly button and the mole above the hands.
> 
> Conceptually, I like it... a lot. One of those strong message photographs that doesn't need a face or words to voice it.


 

Thank you very much, I agree that the stretch markings are hideous. 
This is actually my cousin and she is very VERY "zen", so for this job I will leave the skin as is. I agree that anything commericial should be touched up. Thank you for the comments.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 7, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> Thank you very much, I agree that the stretch markings are hideous.
> This is actually my cousin and she is very VERY "zen", so for this job I will leave the skin as is. I agree that anything commericial should be touched up. Thank you for the comments.


 
If you plan to shoot these types of photos (maternity), I would really start to rethink your wording. Gross (I initially thought you were kidding, but now I'm not sure) and hideous will not work for your clients, and it is very unprofessional. If you even think it, they will more than likely pick up on it.

As far as the cleanup, I would just ask your clients individually. I have heard of quite a few that want them left (although I personally wouldn't).


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 9, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> adamwilliamking said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much, I agree that the stretch markings are hideous.
> ...


 
Umm well I kind of disagree. When i'm selling cameras to people and I joke around with my co-workers about said certain customer. It's in private and personal. When this is my job I am clearly going to have opinions, thats what life is. It was more or less a joke but I don't think it matters if I'm kidding or not. We're all photographers here if you don't value my opinion that is fine but I think spiders are gross and I still like taking macros of them. Obviously I would not show my discontent to a client. Although photography is art, ask any artist what they really want and its a pay cheque.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 9, 2009)

ack! im with you...gross.

BUT technically, it;s a great shot! top of the belly is bordering on hot.

i would consider a recrop and dump some of the left hand side.

nice job!


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 9, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> ack! im with you...gross.
> 
> BUT technically, it;s a great shot! top of the belly is bordering on hot.
> 
> ...


 
Ive also been considering that crop for my portfolio stuff, 

thanks man!


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's color, still has the annoying heart water mark the client wanted but you can ignore that, please.


----------



## Breanna (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow....have to pop and in say that those who think that this belly is "gross".....she's growing a baby in there. The human body is never more amazing than when it's carrying a child. Grow up.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 10, 2009)

Breanna said:


> Wow....have to pop and in say that those who think that this belly is "gross".....she's growing a baby in there. The human body is never more amazing than when it's carrying a child. Grow up.


 
Yeah, its my nephew. Doesn't change the fact that some facts of life aren't the prettiest.

Please stop commenting on comments. Or someone close the thread.


----------



## misol (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I have to agree that calling what you are shooting "gross" is just not professional.  It will affect your relationship with your clients...anyways, how can you create the photos that the client wants if you think you are taking gross photos.  There will never be a connect between your photos and how the mother feels about her pregnancy.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 10, 2009)

You're an idiot, why dont you read through the whole post before saying the same **** over again. My opinion is my opinion. No one on this site even knows my real name or the name under which I sell my photography. If I want to call something gross on whatever forum I want, I can. In short; **** off


----------



## misol (Jun 10, 2009)

I was talking about your attitude and how it translates to your dealing with clients...but I see that in general, you dont care much about the attitude you convey.  It isnt just what you say, people pick up on subtle things.  If you think the pregnant body is gross, women who are not feeling too sure about their changing body are going to feel your disgust, even if you dont say it or say things to disguise your feelings.  It will translate to the quality of your work.  Why do you HAVE to shoot belly pics anyways?


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 10, 2009)

misol said:


> I was talking about your attitude and how it translates to your dealing with clients...but I see that in general, you dont care much about the attitude you convey. It isnt just what you say, people pick up on subtle things. If you think the pregnant body is gross, women who are not feeling too sure about their changing body are going to feel your disgust, even if you dont say it or say things to disguise your feelings. It will translate to the quality of your work. Why do you HAVE to shoot belly pics anyways?


 
Who said I had too? This was a favour for my cousin. No ones telepathic. Im always all smiles, doesnt mean **** when I get home and edit. 
Again, in short, don't tell me how to do my job. 

And please stop flaming this thread.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

The only one flaming was you  
Everyone else was quite nice and professional.

The only cussing and name calling was from you...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 10, 2009)

wow sorry this thread went awol, adam.

i prefer the B&W one.
you ever get around to cropping? i'd be curious to see how it looks.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 10, 2009)

I really like it, the only thing i would change is the mole, which annoys the hell out of me, but if that's what the client wants, then so be it.


----------



## Stilltime (Jun 10, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> adamwilliamking said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much, I agree that the stretch markings are hideous.
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 10, 2009)

The only thing I wish to convey is that you have plonked this image into the Professional Gallery. A bit of decorum in your responses Adam. I think the other responders have been so. Whether you agree or disagree is irrelavent, but pissing about the responses is quite deafening and in bad form.


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, if pregnant women are hideous and gross, maybe you should switch to shooting super models instead of real women, you'll probably be happier.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a beginner and theres maybe like 5 good photgraphers on this forum, so I think this type of advice is unnecessary. Was looking for crit on the photo not my additude, which you guys can clearly tell I don't mind too much about.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 11, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> The only one flaming was you
> Everyone else was quite nice and professional.
> 
> The only cussing and name calling was from you...


 

The fact that you came back to the thread for no other reason but to argue is a point in itself, enough for me.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 11, 2009)

andrew99 said:


> Wow, if pregnant women are hideous and gross, maybe you should switch to shooting super models instead of real women, you'll probably be happier.


 
Thanks for the advice!
Mine for you would be to try processing a picture without killing it with high pass , since we're handing out personal advice.


----------

